# Irrigation setup with a well



## SouthernHuntr (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello, newbie here.

I'm trying to irrigate a 4,000 sq ft rectangle. I'm completely new to this and I've only been running one or two impact sprinklers in the middle.

Problem is, I'm running off a well. I have a 10gpm pump and the pressure switch is set at 40/60 psi.

This morning I was running the sprinklers while watching the gauge, and my pump cycled about 5-6 times in a 30 minute period. This is bad correct? It would kick on at 45psi, then cycle off at 65psi, and the process would repeat.

I know there are complicated looking methods (to me) on matching up my water flow and pump. But theoretically, I just need to add more sprinklers or change the nozzles until my pump doesn't cycle off, correct?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@SouthernHuntr your on the right track. Here is a link to irrigation tutorials and their explanation of the process of determining your optimal gpm with minimal cycling of your pump. It takes a little bit of leg work, but in the long run your system will be more efficient and your pump's lifespan will be extended.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SouthernHuntr said:


> Hello, newbie here.
> 
> I'm trying to irrigate a 4,000 sq ft rectangle. I'm completely new to this and I've only been running one or two impact sprinklers in the middle.
> 
> ...


Bumping up the size of your pressure tank reduces (but doesn't eliminate) cycling as well. It's cheaper than you might think! It also gives you more of a "reserve" in a power outage.

You can do a bucket test too. At my last house, I had concocted a device that had a pressure gauge and a ball valve that would attach to my spigot. Using that, I was able to zero in on the ideal flow I could get at any given psi that would keep the pump from cycling. Without knowing specifically what model pump I had down the well.


----------

